# Petunia update



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Apr 14, 2007)

i got an e-mail from Nikki this morning, she was just talking to her vet and she has called Cornell again about Petunia...she can't do the surgery, the scar tissue (constrictures) are too far up. she put a cath. in but the vet she spoke with who is a repro. specialist has only seen 3 cases like this in 30 years. she asked me to tell her the time frame with my donkey that died, the vet is thinking that there is a time period that it does this and then the scarring stops. i am guessing that they hope to leave the catheter in until she heals and then remove it once they think the healing process has stopped?

anyway not sure Nikki could get on to let us all know so thought i would share what i heard. continued prayers for Petunia are definitely in order so keep 'em coming everybody!!!


----------



## miniwhinny (Apr 14, 2007)

Prayers coming from Twoie and myself for Nikki and Tunia. My heart goes out to Nikki. Keep getting better Tunia...you can do it little donk




:



:



:


----------



## Shari (Apr 14, 2007)

Thank you for the update. Wish I had a magic wand to make her better, poor Nikki.


----------



## Beccy (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks for the update Susan, continued prayers for Petunia...


----------



## iluvwalkers (Apr 14, 2007)

*[SIZE=12pt]hi, thanks Susan for posting. you worded that better then i would have



: . i will post some pictures in a bit...she is thin and will only eat crimped oats. her vulva will need surgery soon, i will be glad when that is done. we are going to stop on the way back home tomorrow and see her again and bring her some treats i picked up at Tractor Supply. we are at my sisters in Syracuse and as an aside i will tell you about my day...we headed out to the mall around noon today, arrived and Zada my 3 year old wanted to go to Build a Bear, Drake, my 14 year old was in the store with us and after about 30 minutes says he doesn't feel good and is going to wait outside the store. he then asks my mother where the bathroom is and heads that direction...he gets to the bottom of the escalator (my mom is following him because he doesn't look good) and starts to jog towards the bathroom...he legs get all wiggly and he colaspes (faints) and smashes his head on a mable ledge. my mother runs to him and turns him over and he is covered with blood and his head is slip wide open. he comes to, rescue comes takes him to hospital, do lots of tests, stitch his head up and we are on our way after 4 hour there...so how did you guys spend your Sat.  ? the fun just never ends here...



: Nikki [/SIZE]*


----------



## h2t99 (Apr 14, 2007)

Keep your chin up!! Things will get better!!



:



:


----------



## GMAMINIS (Apr 14, 2007)

POOR DRAKE I HOPE HE IS FEELING BETTER



: POOR TUNIA! WELL AT LEAST SHE IS STILL EATING SOMETHING AND SHE GOT TO SEE YOU GUYS, ONCE YOU GET HER HOME IT WILL TAKE NO TIME TO FATTEN HER BACK UP. HOPE SHE CONTINUES TO GET BETTER AND THE SURGERY GOES WELL WHEN IT COMES TIME. CRYSTAL


----------



## iluvwalkers (Apr 14, 2007)

here are a couple pitures from yesterday...











this last one is of her backside and is kinda gross...just in case you don't want to see...don't scroll...


----------



## HobbsFarm (Apr 14, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Oh Nikki, we have really got to start a book of the misadventures because there's almost too many to remember now... [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]I'm glad Drake's feeling better! :aktion033: [/SIZE]


----------



## Chico (Apr 15, 2007)

Nikki,

You do seem to have had an "exciting" day.



: I'm glad to hear that you saw Petunia. :aktion033: Thanks for the pictures, I enjoyed "meeting" you and seeing a Petunia picture update. I feel just awful for her poor private area! It must hurt something horrible.





chico, P.J. and Mac


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Apr 15, 2007)

OMG Nik!!!! poor Drake and poor you, that must have been scary... i remember when my oldest fell off the bed and cut her head, boy those head wounds do bleed!!! i already wrote you about Petunia via e-mail so won't repeat myself here...


----------



## iluvwalkers (Apr 16, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]we stopped again on the way home Sunday and she seemed down and didn't want to even look at us but it was cold and damp and is back on antibiotics so maybe she wasn't feeling well, thanks everyone for the kind posts and emails



, Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## Beccy (Apr 16, 2007)

Oh dear Nikki!!



When it rains it does seem to pour sometimes. Poor Drake, hope he is feeling better, and Petunia too, please give her a hug from me.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Apr 16, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Oh Nikki, those pics are so precious of her.......and to see her standing....



: The effort you have put out for her is Awesome I am so happy she has a loving owner like you! [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Hope Drake is feeling better.[/SIZE]


----------



## miniwhinny (Apr 16, 2007)

Nikki !!!!! When it rains it pours !!!!!!!   

Gosh, just saw the pics of Tunia. I just want to hug her in the first two but that last one is aweful. I can't imagine how much pain that little girl must have suffered. Boy, she is a fighter, that's for sure..and you...you are her angel. What a lucky donk to have you as her mommie

(((((HUGS)))))


----------



## iluvwalkers (Apr 16, 2007)

here are a couple of pictures from Sat. at the hospital (Drakes head)...they are gross so if you have a weak stomach DON'T LOOK! yuk...scroll down...


----------



## GMAMINIS (Apr 16, 2007)

:new_shocked: POOR DRAKE, I HOPE HE IS FEELING BETTER



:


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Apr 16, 2007)

Oh Lord,,

Nikki I hope you have a double tough stomach!!! Man, tell Drake he didn't need to go to such extremes to get away from Build-A-Bear! Poor kid!

And maybe Petunia is mad because she thought Drake was trying to take some of her Mommy attention.

Has Debbie or Bonnie talked to Petunia for you lately? I wonder what is going on in her mind? Would be interesting to know. She is sweet and we will continue to pray for her recovery.


----------



## miniwhinny (Apr 16, 2007)

OH !!!!!! OHHHHHH !!!!! OHHHHHHHHHH I'm going weak at the knees. Oh my goodness, that poor boy...oh what tales he can tell about this one LOL

Nikki, you need a medal.

Hugs to you, Tunia and Drake :new_shocked:


----------



## Chico (Apr 16, 2007)

Oh my, that was a baddie! You have beautiful children.



Hugs to all! My son got stiches in his cheeck and the doctor suggested keeping the wound moist with first aid ointment to lesson the scar. Might ask the doctor and give it a try. Teens are very concerned with their appearance, although he might just like his scary wound right now. :bgrin

chico


----------



## iluvwalkers (Apr 16, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]thanks everyone and too funny Crabby Chicken...there were 15 screaming girl scouts in Build a Bear w/ us




: . Chico, thanks i think they are pretty cute kids too



: , and they did tell us to keep antibiotic ointment on it and keep any "crust" or scabs from forming on it to help it heal better. i also took him today to a surgeon here at home to make sure it looked o.k. because he said he could "redo" it if it was not done well. he said it looked good, thank goodness. thanks again



: , Nikki [/SIZE]


----------



## qtrrae (Apr 17, 2007)

OH Nikki,

I don't know what to even say. You have been through so much.

Hugs and prayers continued for Miss Petunia!

Hugs and prayers also for that handsome 14 year old, Drake.

Looks like that darling little Zada got to "Build A Bear" - she is just adorable with all those beautiful curls.

Nikki - Special hugs and prayers for you - hang in there - things just have to start looking up.


----------



## HobbsFarm (Apr 18, 2007)

iluvwalkers said:


> [SIZE=12pt]thanks everyone and too funny Crabby Chicken...there were 15 screaming girl scouts in Build a Bear w/ us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[SIZE=14pt]I had to stop reading when I got to crust and sc*b...LOL [/SIZE]


----------

